
How I flew on North Korea's rarest Russian airliners - chha
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/07/04/aviation/north-korea-airline-air-koryo-aviation-enthusiast-russian-airplanes/index.html
======
anshargal
There is domestic airline Motor-Sich in Ukraine, which fleet consists largely
of Antonov planes (including AN-24 mentioned in this article) and one Yakovlev
Yak-40.

Was actually flying on regular commercial flight from Kiev to Odessa on AN-24
yesterday.

Link:
[http://flymotorsich.com/en/pages/fleet](http://flymotorsich.com/en/pages/fleet)

------
dingaling
It's a tour that some colleagues have suggested a couple of times, but each
time we've agreed that despite the lure of flying on the vintage airliners we
cannot ethically contribute to the upkeep of the North Korean state.

Similarly they are hosting their first-ever open-to-civilians air show this
September in Wonsan, with 800 'spaces' reserved for international tourists,
but although the price offered by some tour operators was attractive for the
experience I just couldn't disregard the fact that I'd be funding continued
oppression.

[http://www.wonsanairfestival.com/](http://www.wonsanairfestival.com/)

~~~
atemerev
Don't worry, your funds are nothing compared to their military expenses, and
every opportunity for North Koreans to see and possibly interact with a
foreign tourist is bringing the end of the regime, one small step at a time.

------
atemerev
If someone loves Russian airplanes so much (I am somewhat an aviation geek
too, and a Russian — our planes are interesting, but not _that_ interesting),
why risk traveling to North Korea? There are many of these planes serving
Russian or Ukrainian regional airlines, and getting into any of these
countries is relatively straightforward. More than that, it is relatively easy
to arrange for private tour and see everything that aviation geek would ever
want to see. In Moscow, you can even fly Russian military fighters (with
expert co-pilot, of course). Hardly imaginable in North Korea.

